# Doing large (25%+) water changes



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

Whats the best way to do larger water changes? Is it ok to syphon out all 30% then add the new water? If so, should the new water be added back slowly? Also, should the new water be the same temp? (very hard to achieve!)

thanks,

Alex


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I think the best way to do a water change is with a python...I never plan to bucket water ever again. Try to get the water temp as close as you can, but a slight variation isn't going to kill (or really bother) most fish.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Agreed with lahot, I try to do a 50 percent waterchange every week. I take the water out then refill. With the python you don't actually know how much water your changing. I have one i just use it for cleaning and refilling. But for waterchanges i use a 30 gallon bucket and a siphon, so i know exactly how much i change.
I change water on sunday, and clean on wed with python. Keeps water perimeters excellent, and your fish will grow like weeds.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Unfortunately my tank isn't near a sink or tub, so I have to bucket it. 25% is around 3 buckets for me; I do this every week. Weekly workout!!









Since it is hard to get the exact temp, I usually try and make it a tad warmer than what's already in there, so it's not a huge shock for the fist as if it were colder.

I wish I had a python that attached to the faucet... the buckets fill too quickly.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

how does the python attach to a regular sink, does it? i wanna get one so bad, that is on my wishlist after a powerhead.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya they hookup to the sink i got a 50 footer so i can change a tank in almost any place in the house cuz we have 2 bathrooms and 2 sinks i love my python even though i got it from pets mart for 60 bucks heh its still worth it to me


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

ANYTYPE OF SINK? even if it doesnt have a screw on thing?


----------



## richg48r (Jun 25, 2003)

Does anybody remove chlorine for the tap water using the Python?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya any type of sink...and i add dechlor after i empty and begin to add water again i just throw some in the tank and fill it back up


----------

